# Wanting to move to Spain, probably Alicante



## Marcel Purple (6 mo ago)

Hi lovely people, 

This is my first on a forum of any kind and I am not quite aware
of what is going to happen .
So I am planning a trip towards the end of this year and than I would like to shop around for a nice
area and buy an apartment.
I would love to hear your stories an how you got to move to Spain / to which city ?
Things you like and don't like about the city or the country ...
Anything goes.

Very much looking foward to the move and to what you lovely people have to stay

Kind regards,

Marcel


----------



## alex T. (10 mo ago)

Hi Marcel, I bought in small town in the Alicante province. I have a view of the ocean that is breathtaking. Unfortunately, I also put down a bunch of money on other property thinking prices would climb. And making money off your property while you wait for appreciations is not profitable either because of onerous labor and tax laws and regulations that are largely in favor of the tenant. So for business, it was a terrible move. For living, yes, i enjoy myself when I'm in Spain Oct to May, when it's quiet and the weather is usually agreeable. Do a lot of research and be ready to walk away if it doesn't feel right. Immigration is a hugely stressful process. Pay that price if and when you're sure it's worth it.


----------



## Marcel Purple (6 mo ago)

Hi Alex, 

Thanks for your reply. I am thinking of going to live in the city itself, because I am much more urban oriented 
and have always lived in bigger cities. 
thanks for the advice, I was just thinking about a multiple bedroom apartment our house , for that I am planning a 
trip that gives me the chance to visit a lot of places and as you say it is with the right feeling that I will buy
even if it takes a long time to find the right "feeling" place .


----------



## alex T. (10 mo ago)

For your trip, come off season. You'll have to spend less and the weather will be more agreeable.


----------



## Marcel Purple (6 mo ago)

I was thinking october ...


----------



## alex T. (10 mo ago)

October is way better than August. Gone is the tourist rush and the weather much much better.


----------



## Marcel Purple (6 mo ago)

Yeah that is what I was thinking, so how did you get to buy something, did you go through an agency ?
Because to prepare, and have a look at what would be available and possible, I have been on idealista 
and I thought there was much choice and stuff, but can you tell me about how trustworthy it is ?


----------



## alex T. (10 mo ago)

Hi Marcel, I'd say the biggest hurdle in buying in Spain is PERSONAL contact with professionals whom YOU CAN TRUST. Have you tried getting info on the Idealista ads that interest you? Don't be surprised if you don't hear back or communication stops once you ask a few pointed questions. *Things in Spain happen best in person.* 

----- I lucked out tremendously. I made friends with a very decent local elderly man by pure accident. He recommended his son in law, who turned out to be a very experienced and honest agent in our small town. Without him, I am absolutely sure I would have lost money to unknowns and less than truthful people. 
This is why it is important to come and stay a long while - at least several months. If you're sure city of Alicante is your target, then you're already ahead because now you have just this one city to live in and start getting to know the people. Also take Spanish lessons if you haven't already. I've been speaking it for 35 years but still get stumped.


----------



## Marcel Purple (6 mo ago)

alex T. said:


> Hi Marcel, I'd say the biggest hurdle in buying in Spain is PERSONAL contact with professionals whom YOU CAN TRUST. Have you tried getting info on the Idealista ads that interest you? Don't be surprised if you don't hear back or communication stops once you ask a few pointed questions. *Things in Spain happen best in person.*
> 
> ----- I lucked out tremendously. I made friends with a very decent local elderly man by pure accident. He recommended his son in law, who turned out to be a very experienced and honest agent in our small town. Without him, I am absolutely sure I would have lost money to unknowns and less than truthful people.
> This is why it is important to come and stay a long while - at least several months. If you're sure city of Alicante is your target, then you're already ahead because now you have just this one city to live in and start getting to know the people. Also take Spanish lessons if you haven't already. I've been speaking it for 35 years but still get stumped.


Oh thanks Alex for the tips and tricks, I guess one always needs some luck on ones side, but yeah that is why I want
to live there for a while , hotel and AirBnb, to get the feel,meet people and see what are the best ways to go about it.
I am getting into speaking Spanish, I do speak Dutch, French, English, German and Afrikaans, so my way to pick up languages is quite an advantage.

I am checking out other websites too of course, like

Milanuncios (Spanish only)
Fotocasa
Enalquiler
Servihabitat
Comprarcasa
Tucasa (Spanish only)
Venta de pisos
So we'll see. The other things is that i am not handy and would not want to buy something where there is too much work to be done. Because I guess already getting an internet installation done is a bit of a bitch.
Because there are many places dirt cheap and I am sure that you can make fabulous places from them
but I don't have nor the talent nor the patience, because renovations always take longer than they say, so in the Spain Manana mentality I don't want know


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

To the OP, can you list your key criteria when selecting a property?


----------



## Marcel Purple (6 mo ago)

Hey 

Well the places I have looked at and are interesting to me were, about 100 - 120 sqm, 2 to 3 bedrooms and 
two bathrooms, rather in the city than the countryside. Outskirts of the city could be still possible.
it can be higher up in a building but than there has to be a lift.
Rather something where you can move in straight away, so no restoring to be done.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Marcel, so you have a budget and then with the above criteria if you look on https://www.idealista.com/en/ you should find what you are looking for.

Set up saved searches with your criteria and try to rent in the region before you buy!

Good luck!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Marcel Purple said:


> Oh thanks Alex for the tips and tricks, I guess one always needs some luck on ones side, but yeah that is why I want
> to live there for a while , hotel and AirBnb, to get the feel,meet people and see what are the best ways to go about it.
> I am getting into speaking Spanish, I do speak Dutch, French, English, German and Afrikaans, so my way to pick up languages is quite an advantage.
> 
> ...


I would recommend adding a couple of other property portals to your list: Find your dream property in Spain on Kyero.com and Property for sale in Spain - 249,908 houses & apartments. They are both popular sites for the expat market.


----------

